# Leaving CDTs out at night.



## Angi (Jul 13, 2012)

I am feeling a bit uncomfortable leaving my CDTs out at night and even out when it is really hot.. They have lots of small hides and a dog house plus lots of weeds, grass and bushes. Am I being crazy? I live north east of San Diego where I think we have great tort weather but I still worry about them getting sick.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 13, 2012)

I think you are being a little overprotective, I leave mine out unless it rains.


----------



## Tom (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm with you. I don't like leaving my stuff outside until it's really big or in a giant secure cage. They are asleep, so I don't think it matters to them. I don't mind the hassle of carrying them in and out for the peace of mind it gives me to have them inside while I sleep and the night creatures prowl. I'm looking into getting Testudo, have been for a while, but I've decided that they will sleep inside most of the year AND be in a secure cage when they're outside.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Jul 14, 2012)

I leave mine outside all night, but they are in a locked box (so the raccoon won't get them.)


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2012)

Can you imagine the scene, if a group of wild DTs came across a group of captive DTs? They would be laughing so hard, they might even pop out of their shells at how much like hot house flowers humans keep the captive ones. Sounds like you have a wonderful spot for your DTs and if it is a secure area, I hope you slowly step by step over come your fears and allow your DTs to be as much like "real" DTs as possible.


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 14, 2012)

How large would you say a sulcata needs to be before it is safe from raccoons?


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't have raccoons in my area, so I really couldn't say. Raccoons are pretty bad dudes though. I have trained and worked with them a bit as captives. They can be pretty strong and tenacious. Smart too.


----------



## ascott (Jul 14, 2012)

> How large would you say a sulcata needs to be before it is safe from raccoons?



10 feet tall and bullet proof...? My response is just being silly...actually size is no for sure way to 100% full proof any tort from being munched on or annoyed by these tenacious skilled hunters....you will need to determine your torts risk factor to the encounter with these critters and set up the most secure area possible....remember that raccoons have those amazingly skilled fingers and such and are very smart....If you have a raccoon issue in your area I would do nothing short of a 100% enclosed sleeping quarter that they can not get into at all....



> I am feeling a bit uncomfortable leaving my _CDTs out at night_ and even _out when it is really hot_.. They have lots of small hides and a dog house plus lots of weeds, grass and bushes. Am I being crazy? I live north east of San Diego where _I think we have great tort weather but I still worry about them getting sick._




With the weather we have been having, your torts should be aok. Now, that being said---If I were you, I would determine what my end goal would be...outside 24.7 (except during winter brumating months)? Or, outside during the day hours and inside every night (which kinda involves you needing to be home every day just before night fall and up at sunrise, again--every day as they will depend on this as part of their routine and will be ill equipped for your failure to show) you will likely need to supply a night bed/sleeping box for them that is located in a place that has complete darkness...or are they going to be inside DTs? --which in all reality we know is not the best for torts and especially for a sun worshipping tort as this...

Once you determine which you want to achieve, then it is easy to set a plan in motion. I also TOTALLY understand your concern...it is an uneasy feeling to give up the control...I get it. However, what would you think a CDT would encounter in its wildland? They are clever and rather quick and have great eye sight...now, is there anyway to guarantee 100% safety at all times always? Hmm, perhaps if you duct tape them to you or something interesting like that...LOL....

Angi, if you need to baby step the process for your peace of mind, then do that---just keep in mind that this species really thrives in the outdoors...fresh air, sun, mucking about in the dirt, exercising and such (as most torts do actually)....try to remember when you first brought the torts into your care--what did you imagine you would have set up for them when they are grown and such? 

I have the four CDTs here out 24.7 (except when they are having their beauty sleep in winter) and they are as fine here as they would be anywhere else (except that they have a touch more protection because they are all in fenced in areas)....I would be absolutely sick with sadness if anything violent happened with any of them....however, their lives should be so much more than being kept in a "safe place" in lieu of them being allowed and encouraged to act like, well, CDTs....This is just my feelings and you of course dear will need to find your center and go with that...regardless of what others say....

And I hope that Tom and Jacqui can find their own center once again....and smile guys , come on please ?


----------



## Tillasaurus (Jul 14, 2012)

I have not seen a raccoon on my property in years. Then, two adjacent properties were leveled and I saw one raccoon. I think T is safe. Nevertheless, if it is possible to worry about something, I will.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 14, 2012)

The main problem I have found is once they (raccoon) find an easy food source, they won't ever leave.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 14, 2012)

dmmj said:


> The main problem I have found is if they (raccoon) find an easy food source, they won't ever leave.



All you can do is try to make your enclosure as secure as possible based on the area you live in, and what predators live there. I agree most torts/turtles are far happier outside full time (but still seem to thrive if brought inside at night).

I have seen some good suggestions about cleaning up food remnants. I don't think weeds matter, but for those torts that get Mazuri, fruit, and other delectables, it might be a good idea to restrict where that is fed; don't leave leftovers overnight and clean it up thoroughly; spray it down, etc.
My Russians live outside this time of year, but I prowl around in the evening (with my predator hat on) and make sure they are in their hides. Our main concern is flying predators.

You have to do what gives you peace of mind.


----------



## tami (Jul 14, 2012)

I have 5 Juvenile Nv DT... Outside in a secure enclosure. They are out 24/7 I even brumate outside unless they are sick. All five are thriving and happy. This is just my opinion but desert tortoise do better outside.


----------



## Angi (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh Angela...You are always the mature voice of wisdom. My yard has a 5' fence. I know a coyote could get over if it wanted, but in 12 years they never have. Probably because of my dogs. I have not seen a raccoon in my yard but that does not mean I never will. I have been bringing them in unless they are in the dog house. It is the top half of a plastic dog house on top of dirt so they can dig down a bit. Thanks everone for the advice . Every oppinion is appriciated


----------

